# What do you use for barn stalls?



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

My husband is building me a barn and wanted to use cattle panel for the stalls for the summer and for cold weather he was going to make it where he could slide a solid piece in to keep it warmer. What is your stalls made out of and pics would be great, I'd like some input and ideas here. The kidding stalls will be solid and for babies will be.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I use corral panels. Both the blue ones from TSC and also green panels from Light Livestock Supply. I can move them around as I need them. I also like that I can create birthing pens and take them down when done.

I put up tarps over the kidding stalls if needed.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Karen, your stalls are so big and look great. I have panels like them as well, just does not look as nice. 

We have also used 2 x 10 pieces of wook and made slots to slide them down in it. I wish I had a picture of them right now.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks, I love the panels and the fact that I can close off areas or open everything up. Plus I have moved panels around to suite my needs.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh wow , pictures are a must Christy !!!!!
You lucky duck to have a new barn !!!!!!
Congrats  Cant wait to see it all done 
Im so happy for you


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Karen I ♥ your setup! 

We have boer/percentages, and use pallets. They work great! Just have to make sure they are set up right & board spaces aren't too wide so kids don't sneak out or get stuck trying to get out.

My husband buried some seasoned tree trunks in the ground beneath the pallets, nailed the pallets to those, then nailed the pallets to the back wall, and then we cut pallet pieces to make the front. Nothing fancy, but works great! The only thing it cost us was OSB& 1"x2" boards for the doors, hinges, and something to latch them with.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm lucky that my husband used to build homes for a living, they built roughly a hundred homes a year so he's got lots of experience lol. We are just at odds on what to use for stalls, he wants cattle panel with slots on the side to slide plywood in for the winter which don't get me wrong i love the idea. But i'm not sure cattle panels will work. I am worried someone will get stuck or something so thought i'd ask you all what you thought and what you used. Thanks for the pics karen. 
I'm thinking of dam raising some so one whole side will be for mamas and babies with lil stalls with doors that open so that i can open the doors to the stalls when babies are up and moving good and all the babies and moms can mingle in a big area..i seen a set up like that and fell in love with it..but i'm doing the other side first so that is where i will have my milk room and stalls for the does with one kidding stall cause I have a mini barn i will use for as one side is set up for a kidding stall and other can be easily converted til i get the whole barn done..
Thanks laura I can't wait til it's done..i had a choice finish laying hardwood through rest of the house and a new front porch ect..ect..or a barn..of course i chose barn lol..i have wood floors in kitchen and dining room and i will just continue to tell everyone oh dont' look at that ugly carpet we are remodeling lol..


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

If your husband wants to use some type of cattle panel and your worried about kids getting out maybe use the sheep and goat panels?? But they are alot more expensive here where I am.

I am no help to you on this because I lock everyone up at night so I have stalls made with 4x4 posts and 2x6's there is no big open area for everyone to mingle together at night.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I lock mine up too but wanted something that was cool in the summer and in the winter he's going to make it where i can slide solid boards in to keep it warmer.


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Our barn is split down the middle. On one side there are 2 smaller pens in the back for when we have kids. On the other side there is a larger pen, we also use this when we have kids, but it is larger in case we have to put my daughter's pony in a stall. In the front of the barn there are 2 open areas for the animals to get it in out of the weather. During kidding time we put a gate on the front of the barn on one side and put a heavy tarp over the gate so the momma and her baby(ies) keep warm. Here are 2 pictures, the first one is with the gate on the front of the barn and the 2nd one is without the gate on.


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

I am a bit tight on money at the moment so we made stalls out of what we already had.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My space is very limited...which is why I have a small herd, my barn started out as a 10x10 that held 3 stalls...1 is 4-1/2 x 4, 2nd is 3-1/2 by 4 and the 3rd can be used as a stall if needed and is smaller. It also holds my milkstand and feed supplies....2nd addition for expansion was a 6x10 for hay storage and buck shed....3rd addition was 8x 16 and now the 10x10 with the boxed stalls are only used for baby season and for milking, girls have one 8x12 area to live in. Small box stalls have suited well here for quite a long time, though I do wish that my barn was one piece and bigger.


----------

